# Merida cost of living



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Any expats renting a house in Merida? What is the monthly rent? Nothing fancy, just your average casita. Is renting a house difficult/complicated? THX


----------



## annnelise (Jul 23, 2017)

Google for a website called "vivanuncios" (I can't link to it since I'm a newbie), it has been the best one I've found for online listings in the Yucatan area. 

It has a great range of long term rentals and gives you a good idea of prices. I've actively been using it to look for places and to use for reference so I don't get over-quoted when I go on the hunt for a place to rent.


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

...wow...thank you for that link.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Figure in the cost of air conditioning


----------

